# SD card cases



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Here is a question for the masses.

Where do you get plastic SD card cases?

I bought a few 8 GB SD cards but they don't come with cases.
I would like to carry them in a bag but need a case of sorts.
Any leads suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
Robert


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Robert,

Here's one I saw at a Henrys:

DELKIN SD CARD TOTE HOLDS 8 CARDS - Henry's best camera store in Canada

I'm sure similar camera stores/Wal Mart would have them.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I checked out that delkin one in person (well the CF card version of it anyway) and wasn't that impressed with the quality of it. If you can find a Pelican CD card case (910?) I'd go that route ... the price should be pretty similar.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

mguertin said:


> I checked out that delkin one in person (well the CF card version of it anyway) and wasn't that impressed with the quality of it. If you can find a Pelican CD card case (910?) I'd go that route ... the price should be pretty similar.


Pelican cases are a lot more expensive.. I think at least double that price to around $30.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I picked mine up at B&H for around $25 usd which was about $5 more than their cheaper ones ( for CF cards ) but well worth the $5 IMHO. When you see them side by side you see how much better the Pelican is. A few bucks more to protect your images is a small price


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks all for the leads. I'll pop up to my local camera shop today and see what they have.
I'd definitely go with the most secure to protect the cards.
Will keep you posted.
Robert


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

robert said:


> ... Where do you get plastic SD card cases?...
> Any leads suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


I dug into a drawer in the bathroom and found several plastic cases from dental paraphernalia that do the job quite well.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, picked up this from the local camera store.

Amazon.com: Vanguard MCC 12 SD Memory Card Case: Electronics

Nt bad, I like the foam insert and aluminum case. Clasp is weak and its not water-proof.
Will do for now till I find a better one.

Robert


----------

